# Mini S Aquascape Help asap?



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

i would put needle leaf java fern behind the wood, here is something similar i put together in my shrimp cube


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

HiepSTA said:


> i would put needle leaf java fern behind the wood, here is something similar i put together in my shrimp cube


I Love that idea. The problem is I can't find needle leaf Java fern anywhere. But wow. Amazing tank!


----------



## rosssavo (Oct 25, 2015)

Love the design! Have you considered any mosses (such as pelia or flame moss) on the driftwood? Was going to say or the rocks but they're so striking and white that it'd be a shame to cover them up! Maybe stick some pogostemon in that back right corner too or a taller background plant like eleocharis parvula or acicularis?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks like a nice concept. If the wood will be the focus, I would just go with lower lying plants and as suggested some moss on the wood otherwise you'll probably take away from it. 

The tank shown above with the Java Fern over the lower rocks works well, but maybe not in your setup.

BTW: What kind of light is that? How strong is it?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Julie7778 said:


> I Love that idea. The problem is I can't find needle leaf Java fern anywhere. But wow. Amazing tank!


needle leaf java fern pops up in the forum marketplace all the time


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

HiepSTA said:


> needle leaf java fern pops up in the forum marketplace all the time


Hard to get it shipped to Canada though !

Bump:


rosssavo said:


> Love the design! Have you considered any mosses (such as pelia or flame moss) on the driftwood? Was going to say or the rocks but they're so striking and white that it'd be a shame to cover them up! Maybe stick some pogostemon in that back right corner too or a taller background plant like eleocharis parvula or acicularis?


I like the idea of eleocharis parcel a maybe in the back! I may take some moss I have from my 8g and tye it on, do you think I should just add some on the ends or throughout all the branches?

*Houseofcards* thanks for the suggestion! I agree I don't want too many large plants that overcome the wood, but I do want at least a few to fill in the back corner! 

The light is called the "AquaLighter Nano" 

I'm really loving it. Curious to see how it does with plants! It's very bright, seems brighter than my 12" finnex stingray on my 2.5g. I think it's perfect for under 5g!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Sure,

Thanks for the light info. I was thinking about it for my Mini S (3.5G). I have a very dim light on it right now. 

Cyperus helferi is also a possibility for the back corner. Sounds like you should have enough light.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Sure,
> 
> Thanks for the light info. I was thinking about it for my Mini S (3.5G). I have a very dim light on it right now.
> 
> Cyperus helferi is also a possibility for the back corner. Sounds like you should have enough light.


Lol, Julie actually has a Mini-S here, not a Mini-M! That light is listed at Amazon.com by the way.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I think P. helferi is going to be too big, even with high light and CO2 it's still a pretty big plant. Depending what it looks like post planting, you might want another rock to balance it out (even numbers tend to look unnatural). Do you have a big budget and are you gonna run CO2? Mini bolbitis and Mini Pellia are among my favorites if you choose to go that route.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Daisy Mae said:


> Lol, Julie actually has a Mini-S here, not a Mini-M! That light is listed at Amazon.com by the way.


So everyone that comes to the thread is going to thing its a Mini M. :surprise:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> So everyone that comes to the thread is going to thing its a Mini M. :surprise:


Unfortunately yes. She and I were discussing combining this light with the Mini S (I have this exact same light on a 14" tall cylinder). 

Hey @Julie7778, get the title changed, lol.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Daisy Mae said:


> Unfortunately yes. She and I were discussing combining this light with the Mini S (I have this exact same light on a 14" tall cylinder).
> 
> Hey @Julie7778, get the title changed, lol.


Looking on Amazon at the light, looks like there's a few versions of it.

One is advertised as a marine nano, a freshwater nano and a pico. The marine looks like it has two clear spaces on top housing the LEDs can you confirm that and which one you guys have.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

The freshwater nano version. The way Julie has it, the end is almost seven inches into the tank. So the light is almost smack dab in the middle. 
I have the pico version as well, used on two other vases (a one plus gallon, and a less than one gallon).


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Daisy Mae said:


> The freshwater nano version. The way Julie has it, the end is almost seven inches into the tank. So the light is almost smack dab in the middle.
> I have the pico version as well, used on two other vases (a one plus gallon, and a less than one gallon).


Thanks for the info. Don't want to derail the thread, but what are you growing with your light. I can't tell how strong it is from the info provided, so I don't know how stong it would be on my Mini S. I already have a dim light so don't want to replace it with another one.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

@houseofcards - sending pm


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I was going to possibly get the Mini M, but I got the Mini S! Sigh so sorry about the confusion guys. Thanks Daisy as always helping me out  

*RcscRs*I planted it, here's a more recent pic. Still trying to decide on plants it's a mess right now. I am aware of the even stones rule and I actually have 5 in there. I will be running DIY CO2, may upgrade eventually.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That's a nice piece of wood, but the long horizontal piece in front is a bit distracting. Maybe if you plant something with narrow leaves beside the wood it will soften it up?

I like the narrow leaf Java Fern idea, but understood, hard to find. 
How about a crypt? Or even a fine-leaved stem plant might work. 

Other option would be to cut the branch off, but that's an irreversible move. 

Good start, though.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I personally like every bit of the wood. Finding NLJF would be ideal, but if you cant get it Windelov would be a VERY close second. Actually thinking about it, it would be my #1 choice over NLJF. 

Also, update the threat title for the right tank


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry about the noob question lol. How do I change the thread title? 

Thank you Both! I actually am kinda restarting this, planting wise. Hardscape will stay the same . I just wasn't liking the plant, I'm going to probably add S.Repens around it, it'll match my other tank. I'm still on the hunt for Some type of Java fern. I went today and honestly in the one store the plant tank was honestly empty. Not one plant to be seen, which sucks. But hopefully means new shipment soon. The other store just had some sucky plants that were left overs.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

If you edit the first post (under advanced) you will see the thread title as a dynamic field you can edit


----------



## rosssavo (Oct 25, 2015)

[QUOTE
Bump: 

I like the idea of eleocharis parcel a maybe in the back! I may take some moss I have from my 8g and tye it on, do you think I should just add some on the ends or throughout all the branches?
[/QUOTE]

Great! or even just some extra pogostemon in there to keep it low 
I do love a full moss covering for that matured, ancient look but entirely up to yourself i've seen beautiful examples of both! Which type of moss is it?


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Tihsho said:


> If you edit the first post (under advanced) you will see the thread title as a dynamic field you can edit


Thank you! 

Changed it  finally!

*rosssavo* Had to take everything out of the tank, except the stones. Decided to change things up a bit! But I'm definitely keeping the wood (once it sinks lol) and I may add some moss onto it! We'll see how it looks. Not sure if I want the more natural look or what! 

I'm honestly not sure. I'm pretty sure it was Singapore moss!


----------



## rosssavo (Oct 25, 2015)

I see I see! Change-ups are all part of the fun... Enjoy! To go back to an earlier comment of mine about full covering of moss: Changed my mind on this tank that bogwood would suit being a moss tree perfectly! It's been keeping me up at night lol!


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's the new look! Anubias nana petit in between the driftwood and s.repens and some ludwigia in the back. Definitely not pleased yet. I like the moss tree idea but I'm not sure how I would do it. Just tie moss to the end and hope for the best? 

That was after planting so it's still a bit messy. I'm sure the s.repens will perk up soon.


----------

